# Cube Aufkleber für Auto (Scheiben)



## BikinPie (11. März 2006)

Hallo !

Wollte mal fragen ob es von Cube direkt Aufkleber gibt, die man sich zum Beispiel in die Heckscheibe seines Autos kleben kann ? Könnten schon was grösser sein. 

Grüsse an Cube und Alle Cube Fahrer !


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. März 2006)

Hi,

das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ein kleiner dezenter Cube Sticker (in meinem Fall)  würde sich sicher sehr gut machen....mal Cube anschreiben.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FroZen Cube (12. März 2006)

So ein Cube-Aufkleber wär schon eine feine Sache  Wäre allerdings von Vorteil zu wissen, welche Größe und Farbe dieser dann hat. 
Falls jemand sich schon bei Cube erkundigt hat, könnte er/sie hier mal genauere Info's geben.

FroZen Cube


----------



## kantiran (12. März 2006)

Wir haben die in drei Ausführungen im Shop, zwei mal als Beispiel (die hatte ich noch zu Hause). Die dritte Farbe muesste weiss/rot sein.





Grösse ca. 38 x 5 cm


----------



## DerTeufel (12. März 2006)

Und welcher Shop ist das?


----------



## kantiran (12. März 2006)

Multicycle in Coburg.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. März 2006)

Hi Kantiran

Hmm, sehen ja schonmal nicht schlecht. Vielen Dank dafür, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast sie hier reinzustellen.
Aber habt ihr nich tevtl. auch ein wenig kleinere, dezentere Stikcer? Evtl. in Weiss? 

Alex


----------



## BikinPie (12. März 2006)

Tag ! 

An Kantiran: Du hast die also aus einem Radladen, der Cubes verkauft. Heisst also in einem gut sortierten Cube verkaufenden Radladen sollte sowas aufzutreiben sein? 

Wäre ja mal nicht schlecht! Und deine eingestellten Aufkleber sind genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Besonders der mit der goldenen Schrift gefällt mir. 

Danke und Grüsse 

Sebastian

PS: Bei genauerem Betrachen der Aufkleber ist mir aufgefallen, das die für das in eine Scheibe (Autoscheibe) Kleben nicht gedacht sind ? Schrift von links nach rechts (ebuC),wenn man von aussen schaut. Liege ich da richtig ?


----------



## kantiran (12. März 2006)

*g* ne sind einzelne Buchstaben auf Trägerfolie, das passt schon so.

@Bonzai: kleiner hab ich die noch nicht gesehen

@WahlLemgone: die Schrift ist übrigens gelb, nicht gold.

Gruss


----------



## FroZen Cube (12. März 2006)

...Ok, und wie sieht das jetzt so preislich aus?
Gibt es dann für die Biker hier im Forum Rabatt oder wie kann man das bei euch/dir handhaben?  

FroZen Cube


----------



## kantiran (12. März 2006)

Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht mal was die kosten. Wir geben die unseren Bike-Kunden auf Nachfrage so mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (13. März 2006)

Gelb ist auch ok. 
An Kantiran: Wenn ich mal was kleinlich sein darf: Meine Frage war ob ich diese Aufkleber von innen auf eine Autoscheibe kleben kann ( aussen wäre nicht optimal) und ich die Schrift vor der Scheibe stehend normal lesen kann. Heisst also ist die Klebeschicht unter der Schrift ( auf der Rückseite) oder vor der Schrift auf der Vorderseite ? Ich hoffe man ihr versteht meine Frage...



Naja mal schauen, wenns was Neues gibt melde ich mich - vielleicht mit Foto


----------



## kantiran (13. März 2006)

Die Aufkleber werden von aussen auf die Scheibe geklebt.


----------



## Everysmile (14. März 2006)

Das sind keine Aufkleber für die Heckscheibe!!!
Schaut Euch einfach mal Euer Rahmendekor an und Ihr wisst, wo die her kommen, wofür die sind und vor allem, wie klein die sind :-D
Solche Aufkleber werden definitiv von Aussen aufgeklebt, was sich bei einem Heckscheibenwischer echt anbietet  (wenn er schnell seinen Geist aufgeben soll;-))

Also Für ne Heckscheibe nen bisl mickrig, aber ne Not-Lösung 

Nichts für ungut


----------



## DirtyFinch (21. September 2009)

Also wenn man Cube freundlich anschreibt und nach Aufklebern fragt, bekommt man den aktuellen Katalog und die Preisliste zusgeschickt.^^

Bißchen enttäuschend...meine Freundin bekam von Scott innerhalb einer Woche nen ganzen Satz Sticker.


----------



## Bocacanosa (26. Mai 2010)

Da ich nen kleinen Klarlackfehler am Oberrohr habe (eher gesagt mein Bike), habe ich Cube mal angeschrieben, ob ich Aufkleber zum überkleben haben kann. 

Die (leider negative) Antwort kam super schnell!  



> Sehr geehrter Herr *********,
> 
> leider haben wir keine Aufkleber im Sortiment  unsere Bikes werden komplett beschichtet zu uns angeliefert von daher haben wir  die einzelnen Aufkleber der Modelle nicht lagernd.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb-xxl (26. Mai 2010)

Dann fragt doch mal an ob ihr das Cube Logo als Vektorgrafik bekommen könnt und Cube die Freigabe gibt, dass ihr euch Aufkleber machen lassen dürft. Dann könnte ich Euch weiterhelfen. Aber nur wenn Cube Schriftlich die Freigabe erteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Juni 2010)

kauf Dir doch gleich ein Cube-Auto. Das wird von Aufklebern zusammengehalten.


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. Juni 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> kauf Dir doch gleich ein Cube-Auto. Das wird von Aufklebern zusammengehalten.






Ich glaub, da kommen die Aufkleber vom Online-Shop für 2,99  deutlich günstiger...

http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p455_Cube-Aufkleber.html


----------

